# Do you do another job.......



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I found out Brian has another job








do you do something else..


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Brian is Kick Ass? Nice!

I'm no super hero but I am a high school baseball coach. Can't stay away from the game if I tried.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep Brian is Kick Ass:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

*Im kickass!?*


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Ya Brian you are. Cause if your not educating us with awesome videos and advice your making us bust a gut 😄


----------

